
Amazon Has Pulled Its Ads from Bloomberg Over China Hack Story - justinv
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/josephbernstein/amazon-pulled-ads-bloomberg-over-china-hack-story
======
justtopost
This can only mean they think Bloomberg is acting in bad faith. Otherwise a
huge dick move of shooting the messenger. Not really sure how to feel about
this, other than more intriqued. If bloomberg trusts their story, they have
even less reason to back down now, so it forces a stalemate. Without evidence
contradicting one party, this will just stay ugly. And its much harder to
contradict a claim, so the attacks will continue. Is there an out for either
side of this (assuming they both have compelling evidince to their claim)?

